# Outdoors > Gear and Equipment >  Day Hunt Gear?

## Glycerine

Hey guys/girls, I've just been in my second hunt, with @stretch thanks again... and like the idea of shooting at food, aswell as paper. 
I'm looking for the appropriate gear for day trips only at this stage.

A couple of years ago I had a significant stroke (aged 33), and its left me in not as new condition, (lack of feeling on my right side, constant pins and needles/numbness)
I also fatigue/tire easily so will be sticking to the track more often than not, and the less weight i have to carry the better 
my game of choice at the stage will be goats (but would love to have a go for deer one day), and in the Auckland area and will be mostly hunting in the warmer/drier months.

at this stage I'm looking for the following items (and hopefully doesn't break the bank)

1) a day pack, I'm thinking around the 25l mark with a hydration pack

2) what knife/knives would you suggest,

3) and a good pair of boots, light weight and ankle support is very important for me. 

I'm also looking at investing in a PLB but am reading other threads on this....
any other essentials is should looking at?

----------


## High Country Boy

PLB is a good idea. I have Andrew Gz2 they have a higher ankle than most others and I find they are quite light so could be something to look at although they're about $600

----------


## matto1234

I have a hunters element apex bag and a camel bag in it which is mint. In my day bag i have a compass x2, gps , plb , torch and multple batterys , emergency blanket , 5m or so of bailing twine and a life straw bottle so i can drink water anywhere and not worry about giardia.

----------


## Tommy

> I have a hunters element apex bag and a camel bag in it which is mint. In my day bag i have a compass x2, gps , plb , torch and multple batterys , emergency blanket , 5m or so of bailing twine and a life straw bottle so i can drink water anywhere and not worry about giardia.


Sidetrack: What's the best sort of straw/water filtration vs cost ?

----------


## Nibblet

Day gear I use a twinneedle hunters belt and molle me pack to hold camel pack and rain coat. And meat if I'm lucky

Belt has knife, PLB, GPS, first aid kit, electrical tape, string etc. Keeps all that weight nice and low and heaps stop you fatiguing from shoulder weight etc.

----------


## stretch

> Sidetrack: What's the best sort of straw/water filtration vs cost ?


$25 will get you a Sawyer Mini https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MPH1LEU
or a LifeStraw https://www.amazon.com/dp/B006QF3TW4/

I use a Sawyer Mini. Threads onto a pump bottle / coke bottle, and can also be installed in-line on a Camelbak hose. Either way, it allows you to fill your water storage with 'dirty' water, and drink thru the filter on the go. The LifeStraw is exactly that - a straw. You need to suck from the dirty water source.

----------


## Micky Duck

daybags dont need to be flash...you can pick up a reasonable one for under $100 easy enough.....or get a string potato/onion sack and make a pikau
a lightweight waterproof coat that doubles to kill wind is a must carry (mine is cabelas with soft outer..trademe under hundy)
knife...well bacho pretty darn handy and a mercator folder is light and will do it all...so will the svord folder.
water bladders are all the rage but nothing wrong with a bottle of poweraid or h2go and refill will water.....mine seem to last me for about 3 years!!!!!
boots are a personal thing but for me its ashley lace up gummies...... the john bull range of work boots are great and at $200 you can get good leather boot without steel toe that will see you right.
try your cell phone out in area you hunt,and pinch mates cheap top up phone from other cell providers and try them out too as one provider will be heaps better than others. it may be ok to not need PLB in that area......I havent got one yet but with health issues it sounds like a "must have" for you.
binos......10x50 are great but heavy,compact 10x are good compromise.
food is again personal but hard to go past chocholate and nuts,muesli bars etc.
a small square cut off bottom of poofter pad/closed cell foam mat is great to plant you bum on when stopping to glass for game or having lunch.
hexamine cooker......light/cheap and if you leave it behind no biggie...just found the fuel tablets in H&F for $10 for 24 tablets...that should boil billy at least 8 times,maybe 12 or more so whole weekend, only need to take 4 for day trip giving you 2 hot cuppas...the vanilla chai latte tea sachets are a touch of posh out in the boonies and its amazing how much of a pick me up a hot cuppa or pack of 2 minute noodles will give you.

----------


## quentin

I use a Badlands reactor pack and hydration bladder, lightweight jacket rolled up and strapped to the bottom of the pack, PLB, GPS, Nikon compact bino's, emergency blanket, small first aid kit, rope, insulation tape, mercator knife, spare ammo, and a couple of meat bags.
Amazingly it all fits in a tiny pack.

This same pack gets used most nights with a lipo battery pack, and little else in it for, chasing down rabbits and hares. 

The pack was almost given away on Trademe.

----------


## crnkin

I use a full sized pack cinched down for day hunts. It means when I shoot something I can fit all the meat in the pack, and means I don't have to own 2 packs.

The pack I use is a Macpac Torlesse 65 I think. Cheap for a new pack, maybe not the best thing out but.

For a knife get a Bahco from bunnings. 10/10 for $15.

Boots you must 100% try on. Don't buy off recommendations like I did at first, it never works (and wasted $500). Get into a shop and try some on.

Chris

----------


## matto1234

> Sidetrack: What's the best sort of straw/water filtration vs cost ?


Was 30bucks at the field days , has a bottle to fill up and then drink when ever , will filter very fine sediments and water comes out crystal clear

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Hey guys/girls, I've just been in my second hunt, with @stretch thanks again... and like the idea of shooting at food, aswell as paper. 
> I'm looking for the appropriate gear for day trips only at this stage.
> 
> A couple of years ago I had a significant stroke (aged 33), and its left me in not as new condition, (lack of feeling on my right side, constant pins and needles/numbness)
> I also fatigue/tire easily so will be sticking to the track more often than not, and the less weight i have to carry the better 
> my game of choice at the stage will be goats (but would love to have a go for deer one day), and in the Auckland area and will be mostly hunting in the warmer/drier months.
> 
> at this stage I'm looking for the following items (and hopefully doesn't break the bank)
> 
> ...



I have a spare 30-35litre 2 in 1 day pack here that you can have for free if that interests you

Its a daypack that can zip down to a bumbag, probably ideal for what your wanting

Send me a pm with your details and I can mail it this week

----------


## stretch

> I have a spare 30-35litre 2 in 1 day pack here that you can have for free if that interests you
> 
> Its a daypack that can zip down to a bumbag, probably ideal for what your wanting
> 
> Send me a pm with your details and I can mail it this week


Legend. @Glycerine, this is just what you need. That sorts that part of the equation.

----------


## Tahr

These day packs will be all the rage for 2017. You can have any colour you want so long as its sack cloth brown. I will start production as soon as I get the first orders, using this old original of mine as the pattern (circa 1968).

----------


## Glycerine

> I have a spare 30-35litre 2 in 1 day pack here that you can have for free if that interests you
> 
> Its a daypack that can zip down to a bumbag, probably ideal for what your wanting
> 
> Send me a pm with your details and I can mail it this week


awesome. thanks you have a pm

----------


## outdoorlad

@7mmsaum very generous  :Cool: 

I've been using one of these for years & find it great, just make sure you pull the Zips down to the bottom when you do it up, if you zip them to the top they can come open & you can lose stuff.

----------


## oraki

> These day packs will be all the rage for 2017. You can have any colour you want so long as its sack cloth brown. I will start production as soon as I get the first orders, using this old original of mine as the pattern (circa 1968).


The biggest problem is finding the material. Most seed is in plastic woven bags now

----------


## BRADS

> The biggest problem is finding the material. Most seed is in plastic woven bags now


Peas are still in sacks

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## sako75

Industrial Packaging Solutions | Textile Bag & Sack | Christchurch & Auckland

I haven't used the famed Bacho which sounds the bees knees. Another option is a Mercator. Either way not bulky, not heavy and quite cheap

----------


## 7x64

Opinel is another very light, cheap and easy to find option when it comes to knives. A stainless one sharpened on a "hobo hone" (Google it) will surprise you...

----------


## oraki

> Peas are still in sacks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Be getting close to 15 years since any seed turned up in jute sacks here. A lot of it comes in half tonne bags now. Depends on your merchant

----------


## Nick-D

If you have had stability issues, get a walking pole or better yet 2. They make a huge difference

----------


## Tahr

> Be getting close to 15 years since any seed turned up in jute sacks here. A lot of it comes in half tonne bags now. Depends on your merchant


You would get a fair bit of hunting shit and gadgets in that pack then. Some on here would just about need it.  :Thumbsup: 

For me, its my camera and tri-pod that takes up the room nowadays.

Apart from that I have a small belt pack with my PBR and a spare little head torch and knife on my belt, and in a 40 litre macpac a little first aid kit and survival blanket, compass, batteries, main head torch (Chinese) and rain coat. If I'm in the trees or unfamiliar country I take my GPS. If with a mate I take a hand held radio.

I always have my 10x40 binos and range finder (even in the trees there is always the chance of a longer shot across a gully or up a slip - all part of achieving a humane kill). 6 rounds of ammo. Pillow case for meat.

----------


## Glycerine

thanks for the advice so far... keep it coming..

will try 7mmsaum's pack next hunt...
will go shopping for some boots over the holidays
any places that have a good range?

----------


## doubleRB

Re Bacho knives and Bunnings, went into Bunnings Mt Roskill, they dont stock them now, something to do with H&S rules, they are worried that someone might cut themselves, they will order one in  but I couldnt be bothered, will have to go for a drive to a farm supply store.

----------


## HNTMAD

I have a Huntech 40l (nz model) in that is water, canvas meat bag (to protech the main bag) jacket depending on time of year and time of day, maybe a snack. Knife, headlamp. On my belt i have plb, camera, rangefinder, spare ammo.

The 40l will hold back steaks and 2 x back legs of a big stag, more if you bone it out and then the other gear as mentioned above. As per "been there done that" go for a 40l bag, go for soft outsides so you can bush stalk and try something without all the straps and shit on the outside

Hamish

----------


## Glycerine

@7mmsaum Early christmas presents are great! Thanks again!

----------


## sometimes

nice :Cool:

----------


## Mathias

> @7mmsaum Early christmas presents are great! Thanks again!
> 
> Attachment 61083


 @Glycerine with a name like Rakaia, so symbolic with red deer & hunting, you are off to a great start. Legend  @7mmsaum

----------


## ANTSMAN

as for knives, a lot of guys make do with folders, fit in the pocket, not much good for chopping trees down, but great for dealing to deer.
Boots, if your not on the tops in the scree a lot, have a look at Salomon boots, light, dry quick,light, comfy and light.

----------


## Sideshow

Yep there light been wearing them for a week and really good. Around 659g per boot.
No blisters very comfortable, also very light.
Down sides, a little cold? But I think that this is because they are so light?
This is only when driving. If your walking fine. But I was thinking that this may be a minus if you sit for long periods glassing.http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...e-img_4450.jpg

----------


## gonetropo

be ready to go for a day but prepare for the worst. (ok, dont panic !!)
emergency foil blanket/bag. some hi-carbo survival food. a good torch. lighter and a couple of fire starter blocks, first aid kit. decent knife (cheapo barco is fine). water filter straw
all of this will add 500g to a kilo to your pack. its worth it. imagine you were on a day trip and a quake hit, or a flash flood etc. you can survive quite a while with no food but warmth and water is vital

----------


## gadgetman

> be ready to go for a day but prepare for the worst. (ok, dont panic !!)
> emergency foil blanket/bag. some hi-carbo survival food. a good torch. lighter and a couple of fire starter blocks, first aid kit. decent knife (cheapo barco is fine). water filter straw
> all of this will add 500g to a kilo to your pack. its worth it. imagine you were on a day trip and a quake hit, or a flash flood etc. you can survive quite a while with no food but warmth and water is vital


+ 1000

----------


## crnkin

+2000

----------

